# Weed Web Site



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

This might help you with figuring out what weeds you have and how to get rid of them! Good luck and enjoy!

http://www.weedalert.com

:secret:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

oh.. i thought it was the other type of site...:smoking: 



:furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice one, you got me on that one!:dazed:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Weed did someone say weed:smoking:  Just kidding great site Stewart i didn't know there where so many different weed down here.:truth: 
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great website Stew! I have it bookmarked for future use. :thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's another great site!

Weed Index


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

The bad thing is I went down the list and have most all of them, goody for me!:dazed:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I hit mine with a batch of weed be gone last week. I will hit them again this week to get the second wave. It is a never ending battle.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

For those of you who may not be aware of it, but weeds are a great source of nutrients for your garden plots. If you turn them over before they go to seed, they rot down just like grass or buckwheat. Don't always look at weeds as your enemies, in some instances they can be an ally by providing nourishment to turned earth.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nearyly half of my lawn would be turned Earth!   :furious: :furious: :lmao: :lmao: :tractorsm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

our whole front yard at my cabin is weeds! like an acre. My dad says make garden.:tractorsm 
Ryan:band:


----------

